# Smoked mozzarella and bacon in a boston style deep dish pie.



## zerowin (Jan 7, 2018)

I was asked for a follow up in my first noob cheese smoking thread found here.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cold-smoked-motzarella-first-cheese-smoke.270647/

This pie had some of my first home cured/brined smoked bacon that turned out VERY well.  I understand now why everyone says you'll never want store bought again.  Here's the start, home made dough and the bacon pieces thinly sliced.








Easiest way to form this dough, because it is _very_ soft and pliable is to lay it out on wax paper, and cover it and roll it out with a rolling pin.  Getting it in the pan can be tricky at best.







Pressed to fit, and brushed with melted butter, garlic and onion powder, oregano, and parmesan cheese.  Then par baked for 10 minutes to set the crust and loaded with fresh mozz, sliced and sliced smoked mozz and a bit of shred just for the oil taste that comes from cheap bagged grocery store stuff.






Added a very small amount of aged provolone to give it a bit of tang, and the bacon, and a bit more parmesan on top.






15 more minutes in the oven to melt the cheeses so there's room for sauce.






Sauced and done after 10 more minutes in the oven.  I use Avalone crushed tomato, specifically because it's citric acid free and sweet right out of the can, and add just a bit of fresh crushed garlic, fresh chopped basil, some finely diced sweated onions, a pinch of salt and sugar and a few tblsp of oregano and only simmer for a few minutes.  Good crushed tomato that's naturally sweet doesn't need much doctoring.






Money shot!






Smoked flavor from the cheese and bacon came through wonderfully, and I mixed it down with regular unsmoked because it would have been too strong otherwise.  gmc2003, you were right, it does take on smoke flavor heavily.  This pie was delicious though!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## zerowin (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's the dough recipe if anyone is interested in trying it out.  I use a 14 pan and it's still plenty for one batch.

2 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons white sugar
1 1/8 cups warm water - 110 to 115 degrees F (43 to 45 degrees C)

3 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup corn oil
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
*Directions*

Dissolve yeast and sugar in warm water in a bowl. Let stand for 5 to 10 minutes until the yeast softens and begins to form a creamy foam.
Combine yeast mixture, flour, corn oil, and kosher salt in a large stand mixer with a hook attachment; knead until dough holds together but is still slightly sticky, about 2 minutes.
Form dough into a ball and transfer to a buttered bowl, turning to coat. Cover bowl with a towel and allow dough to rise at room temperature until double in size, 6 hours.
Punch down dough and let rest for 10 to 15 minutes. Press dough into a 10-inch deep dish pizza pan.

Add cheese, toppings, and tomatoes that you've flavored with garlic, basil, oregano, etc. Bake at 450 degrees for 30 minutes, depending on your oven. You may want to prebake the crust, if you wish, for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 7, 2018)

Great looking pie Zero!  I love homemade pizza and I'm always looking for a new dough recipe to try.   I will definitely be trying this one. LIKE!
Dave


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks great .


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 7, 2018)

Thats a lip smakin pie. Has me drooling and looking for something to eat..... Thx for posting recipe. Point


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2018)

Zerowin glad it worked out. Your pie looks wonderful. If you ever deliver give me a call.

point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2018)

WOO HOO!
That's one good looking pizza!
Great job, the crust looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## zerowin (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words and likes folks!


----------



## markh024 (Jan 8, 2018)

Coming from the land of Deep Dish empire, that looks delicious! Made my mouth water. Great job!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2018)

zerowin said:


> Here's the dough recipe if anyone is interested in trying it out.  I use a 14 pan and it's still plenty for one batch.
> 
> 2 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast
> 1 1/2 teaspoons white sugar
> ...




Thanks.   I gotta try this


----------



## zerowin (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the carousel ride and added likes folks!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks amazing


----------

